# West German J.c. Higgins



## St.Peter (Feb 14, 2016)

Putting together a 50's JC Higgins bike I purchased last year at the Iron Ranch Swap meet. Adding an old set of fender skirts to the project. When I purchased the bike was far from complete


----------

